# Культурный раздел > Литература >  Литература

## Akasey

*Выкладываем ссылки на полезные книги. Ищем. Делимся*

----------


## Akasey

*Трюки и эффекты PhotoshopCS*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
*Название*: Трюки и эффекты PhotoshopCS
*Автор*: Юрий Гурский
*Серия*: Трюки и эффекты
*Год издания*: 2004
*Издательство*: Питер
*Жанр*: Учебное пособие
*Формат*: pdf
*Страниц*: 555
*Размер*: 22.5 Мб
*Язык*: Русский


Эта книга — уже третье издание бестселлера, посвященного Adobe Photoshop. От большинства подобных изданий ее отличает «практическая» направленность, ведь основную часть книги составляют примеры (более 100!), демонстрирующие возможности популярного графического пакета. Нельзя забывать, что даже такая совершенная программа, как Photoshop, — всего лишь средство для достижения цели. Чтобы с ее помощью добиться нужного результата, мало знать интерфейс и уметь пользоваться инструментами, необходимы практические навыки. Именно поэтому основное внимание сосредоточено на решении реальных задач, с которыми ежедневно сталкиваются дизайнеры, полиграфисты, веб-мастера.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

*Домашний доктор для детей*
Советы американских врачей под ред. Клафлин Эдвард.
*Формат* - .doc
*Размер* - 2.32 Мб
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Энциклопедия мужского здоровья*
*Формат* - .doc
*Размер* - 263 Кб
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Энциклопедия женского здоровья*
*Формат* - .doc
*Размер* - 387 Кб
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Энциклопедия инфекционных заболеваний*
*Формат* - .doc
*Размер* - 100Кб
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

*Малая рыбацкая энциклопедия (иллюстрированная).*
*Формат - .doc
Размер* - 342 Кб
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Pasha_49

*300+ уроков Photoshop*
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Все хотят уметь пользоваться фотошопом, и пользоваться умело. Эта 
программа Вам по силам. К Вашему вниманию предлагается программа с 
уроками по фотошопу. Здесь собраны самые лучшие и крутые приемы!

Название: 300+ уроков Photoshop
Автор: Зинаида Лукьянова
Год выпуска: 2008
Язык: Русский
Размер файла: 71.09 mb

Описание: Все три части книги - 100+ уроков Photoshop 
оформленных одним файлом.
Эффекты - 39 уроков
Работа с текстом - 39 уроков
Работа с фото - 122 урока
Графика для сайта - 26 уроков
Дизайн/рисование - 87 уроков
Анимация - 7 уроков
Практика - 14 уроков
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Pasha_49

*Иллюстрированные уроки Фотошоп (ЧАСТЬ 1-3)*
 
Представленны в самом компактном и доступном для Вас варианте. Эти уроки фотошоп помогут как новичкам, так и опытным дизайнерам при разработке оригинального материала.
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Во книженция для общего развития  
_А. Алёнин «Убийственные оргазмы»_

Формат - doc
Размер 113 Кб

Скачать - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*ИЛЛЮСТРИРОВАННАЯ БИБЛИЯ* 
В гравюрах Ю. Карольсфельда 
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

_ZYOBRA-70 добавил 10.09.2009 в 10:54_
*Аквариум и его обитатели.*
Самая полная иллюстрированная энциклопедия об аквариумах и аквариумных рыбках. Это издание подскажет, как правильно организовать аквариум, какими растениями его оформить, какие рыбки проще в разведении и как без лишних затрат за ними ухаживать.
Книга рекомендется всем тем, кто хочет для себя открыть мир аквариума. Из издававшейся в последние лет 5 аквариумной литературы на русском языке, это самая современая и удачная книга.
Автор: Майланд Г. Й., 
Издательство: Бертельсманн Медиа Москау
Год: 2000
ISBN: 5-88353-063-1
Страниц: 269
Формат: PDF
Язык: русский
Качество: среднее
Размер: 22,34 мб
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Вот аудикнига "Новый завет" [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Только надо регистрироваться на сайте.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Кошки*
Название: Кошки ( мини-энциклопедия )
Автор: Д. Гилл
Год: 2001
Издательство: АСТ, Астрель
Формат: PDF
Качество: отличное
Страниц: 260
Размер: 6.43 Mb
ISBN: 5-271-01901-2
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

_Кошачья энциклопедия_
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Alex

Есть такой довольно популярный сайт — Стихи о любви. Среди стихов для СМС и стихов для эмо там затесались и классики русской литературы. Увы, об этом не подозревают некоторые наивные участники форума, точнее, подписанные под стихами фамилии классиков им ни о чем не говорят, что такие авторы, как Бальмонт, Тургенев, Полонский, Северянин, Белый, Пастернак, давно умерли, и пишут им комментарии, как живым: "Федя Тютчев — уважуха и респект!", "Пишите побольше таких замечательных стихов, стихов о любви! прошибает до слез, правда.."

Собственно, вот некоторые комментарии. Кто не верит — сходите на сайт и убедитесь сами 




> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Бальмонт: Она отдалась без упрека...
> 
> дымка: Хорошо написано.Девушку ты эту не бросил?
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Иван Тургенев: Заметила ли ты, о друг мой молчаливый...
> 
> Стерва: какого пола у вас друг?
> ...

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

*Программа «Цитата из Библии»*:
Cкачать библиологию: разные переводы и комментарии Библии,  доступно большое количество модулей с разными переводами Библии, богословскими книгами, трудами  классиков и многими другими материалами.
Стандартный пакет содержит следующие модули и справочные материалы:
   Русский синодальный  текст с проставленными номерами Стронга
   Греческий текст Westcott-Hort
   Словари Брокгауза и Вихлянцева, а также тематический словарь NIV/Zondervan
   Лексиконы  Стронга:  ссылки на еврейские и греческие слова оригинала с их объяснениями
   Комментарии Новой Женевской Библии и комментарии Баркли к Новому Завету
   Параллельные места Библии, основанные на книге Treasury of Scripture Knowledge (более полумиллиона перекрестных ссылок).
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## SDS

"Война по законам подлости" - эта книга в подлиннике в руки мне попала лет 10 назад,
потом я её потерял где-то в командировках, в книжном варианте не купишь-весь тираж выкуплен и уничтожен давно...
случайно наткнулся на электронный вариант, выкладываю адрес на скачку...

издана в РБ с благословления православной церкви, после чего в конгрессе США начались прения по правам человека в Беларуси...

----------


## Justin

Пол Экман " Психология лжи . Обмани меня  , если сможешь " 

Правда ли, что современный человек в среднем лжет трижды за десять минут разговора? Как реагировать на то, что ложь проникла во все сферы человеческой жизни? Что делать, если не удается распознать ложь по словам и голосу? В книге Пола Экмана вы найдете исчерпываю-щие ответы на эти вопросы. Помните, что скрыть обман чрезвычайно сложно. Универсальные микровыражения и микрожесты всегда выдают лжеца, независимо от социального статуса и на-циональной принадлежности. Научитесь замечать то, чего не видят другие. 
Книга адресована всем, кто заинтересован в разоблачении лжи: политикам и бизнесменам, врачам и юристам, психологам, педагогам, менеджерам, домохозяйкам, всем, кто не хочет стано-виться жертвой обмана и психологических манипуляций в профессиональной и личной жизни.


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]  - скачать можно тут

----------


## Justin

Тонкая настройка Windows XP — Валентин Холмогоров

Описание: 
В книге даны сведения о практических методах увеличения быстродействия и производительности Windows XP Professional, о способах сокращения занимаемого Windows дискового пространства. Размещена информация по управлению аппаратными и программными ресурсами системы, по работе с реестром и системными службами. Описаны способы аварийного восстановления Windows XP в случае возникновения непредвиденных сбоев, а также профилактики последних.

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

